# Mick Jaggers Tochter sitzt nackt auf einem Thunfisch



## AKDomino (14 Okt. 2012)

Lizzie Jagger ist die 28-jährige Tochter von Mick Jagger. Jetzt ließ sie sich bei einem Fotoshooting vollkommen nackt fotografieren.

Das Besondere dabei ist, dass sie mit ihrem nackten Körper den Rücken des Thunfisches berührte.

Die Fotos wurden von dem Fotografen John Rankin geschossen, um gegen den Fischfang zu protestieren.

Quelle oder Quelle


----------



## Punisher (14 Okt. 2012)

Bilder ???

Hier: http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=1485137#post1485137


----------



## AKDomino (14 Okt. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Bilder ???
> 
> Hier: http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=1485137#post1485137



Ohne Zugriff auf die Foren auch keine Verlinkung zu schon vorhandene Bilder :thx:


----------



## LuigiHallodri (14 Okt. 2012)

Naja, wenn Papa schon Lippen wie ein Karpfen hat, muß sich das Mädel ja gegen Fischfang einsetzen!


----------



## bigdaddy2908 (15 Okt. 2012)

net shclecht


----------



## vision1001 (2 Nov. 2012)

LuigiHallodri schrieb:


> Naja, wenn Papa schon Lippen wie ein Karpfen hat, muß sich das Mädel ja gegen Fischfang einsetzen!



hahahahaaaa...

Aber irgendwie ist die schon nen Feger....


----------



## mloranz (15 Dez. 2012)

Bin ich froh dass sie nicht nach ihrem Daddy kommt.


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

Wenn's Spaß macht!


----------



## TobiasB (4 Jan. 2013)

mloranz schrieb:


> Bin ich froh dass sie nicht nach ihrem Daddy kommt.



wieso einen schwanz hat sie doch schon


----------

